# Pelican Castway Fishing Kayak



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been looking around for a fishing kayak and as I am new to it, I don't want to go out and spend 8-900 dollards and realize it just isn't my thing. I have found the Pelican Castaway Fishing Kayak and from everything I have read seems to be a good starter kayak for anglers. Just wanted to see if anyone on the forum here has had any information about personal use here in the local area. Or if you have a better idea for a kayak that runs in the 4-500 dollar range. The link below is to the specifics of the Castaway, I found it at academy for 400 even but they didn't have it online for me to link to it. ANy info would be great, thanks.

http://www.sportsauthority.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2010452&cp=3077577.3085043&clickid=topnav_outdoor_2&parentPage=category


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

It seems... the people that buyPelicans usually sell them within a year... for better yaks. Just saying... once you fish out of a yak... YOUR HOOKED!!! 

My advice... try lots of them out... before you buy one. Sure... the price sounds good... but just remember... you always get what you pay for. If your not going to fish A LOT... maybe it would be a good yak for you. You could also check here... which has some great info... www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com

My first one was a very used yak I found in the PNJ... within a year... I bought a Hobie Outback... after trying many of them out.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

The castaway is a great fishing yak. I got mine at Academy about a year ago.Its pretty stable since I stood upon it one time.I have gone out in the gulf with it a few times and it wasn't a problem. I would recommend getting a new seat for it. The one they give you is really uncomfortable. Also, the adjustable foot rests are a little cheap. Mine broke after a few trips. Other than that, its a great starter kayak. I use mine usually twice a week and its been awesome. It can get into 7-8in of water, so fishing the docks is easy.

Hereis an anchorsystem I put in myself


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

spend a little more money, dont buy a pelican castaway its a piece of crap it leaks, I had one and sold it within a month and got a wilderness system tarpon a far superior yak for a little more money just mo


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought a used Pelican Castaway a couple of years ago. Just like you, I didnt want to spendtoo much in case I didnt like it. A few months later I sold the Pelican for exactly what I paid for it.

As soon as I caught my 1st fish I was hooked. There's something addictive about being pulled around by a fish. The bigger the fish the more addictive.

Pelican is a good starter yak. You wont or cant lose too much money on it, but you may want to tryout some of the other less expensive yaks or watch the forums for a used one. Some of the other base models are much more stable and not that much more expensive.

Good luck

Bryan


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

Come See me I can get you inta a cobra explorer for $639.00 Brand new! With a lifetime warranty!

We think that our Cobra Explorer is as close as you can get to the perfect all-purpose boat. Stable and fast with superb tracking, it is versatile for all sizes, shapes and varying expertise of the majority of paddlers. 

An oversized external rear tank well holds all types of sports gear or picnic supplies. For fishing and camping there is a flush foredeck with plenty of space for a large storage hatch. The Cobra Explorer is a totally self-bailing kayak, providing for a dry ride. Its stable 31" beam makes it a good ride for anybody. Pictured with optional paddle, backrest, hatches, leg straps and tank straps.

<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=4 width=274 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><H3>Specifications

Length: 11' 3" / 3.42 m
Width: 31" / 78.74 cm
Weight: 40 lbs. / 18.14 kg
Capacity: 400 lbs. / 181.44 kg
Material: Super Linear
Polyethylene
Includes: Handles & Eyelets</H3></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean kayak scrambler xt or spec yak . Best kayak for under 500. IMHO especialy if venturing the Gulf.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

What Linda&Ernie said:

Here is my brothers Scrambler XT in action










They were on sale at Academy recently for $399


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I have a Pelican 11' 6" & Ilove it...I take it up to 2 miles in the gulf with a buddy that has a 

Mini X by Malibu kayaks & it does just as well as the 600$ kayaks.....but there is something to be said about the Mirage drive on the more 

costly Hobie's, No need to paddle, free hands for fishing & if you ever wanna upgrade there's plenty to do. But overall the Pelican 

castaway is a great beginner kayak..The factory seat does need to be upgraded with an after market seat, & an anchor trolley rig is a 

necessity, Add a Fish finder a milk crate,& for under 450$ you can have a good learner's kayak...but as others have said within a couple of 

years you will probably wanna upgrade....You will want to also upgrade the stock paddle that comes with the pelican, as it is too short for 

me, & it's also heavy...2 fun noodles in the inside of the kayak, allow for better stability out of the box, & you're ready to go...Overall the 

Pelican is a Great starter kayak.


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

Regarding the fun noodles inside the kayak, did you jsut open the front hatch and then slide them in there along the sides?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *booyahfishing (8/7/2008)*Regarding the fun noodles inside the kayak, did you jsut open the front hatch and then slide them in there along the sides?


If you were to use the pool noodles... that is where you would want to put them. :letsdrink


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

> *booyahfishing (8/7/2008)*Regarding the fun noodles inside the kayak, did you jsut open the front hatch and then slide them in there along the sides?




Yeah, In The Pelican...Open the front hatch & they slide right down the left & right sides...right between the Styrofoam & the plastic molding 



of the foot pegs on the inside...I've also heard of people using that expanding foam, filling up the inside of the yak & filing down any excess foam 



that expands its way out...


----------

